# 5-2-46-112 Dialer



## Anonymous (17 April 2002)

Hallo!
Seit ein paar wochen bekomme ich immer so eine Internet Seite mit nackten Frauen zugeschickt!Das ist ja noch ganz schön anzuschauen,aber és wird auch ein Dialer namens 5-2-46-112 mit installiert!Ich glaub das ist nicht so schlimm,da ich DSL-Flat habe aber dieses hässliche Zeichen auf dem Desktop soll trotzdem weg!Wenn ich ihn deinstalliere oder unter "Suchen" den Dialer eingebe und alles dazu lösche ,erscheint die Internetseite nach einb paar Stunden wieder! :bigcry:  Ich würde mich über eine SCHNELLE HILFE sehr freuen!Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus! hoecke
PS:Sehr gute Internet Seite,die mir bis jetzt nocht bekannt war!


----------



## Heiko (17 April 2002)

Schau am besten mal im Bereich "Autostart löschen" und "Lästige Startseite". Falls das alles nicht hilft melde Dich einfach nochmal.


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2002)

*dito*

hi, hab das selbe problem. unaufgefordert taucht einfach so (selbst wenn der rechner gerade im leerlauf ist) diese seite auf, und installiert automatisch den dialer, welcher auch prompt von alleine startet und versucht sich einzuwählen. habe auch DSL und er tut mir nicht wirklich was, aber das scheiss teil installiert sich andauernd wieder von alleine und pappt sich in mehrere verzeichnisse inklusive desktop.

ich hab mittlerweile alles probiert und verzweifle an dem teil! die registrierung zeigt nichts verdächtiges auf, es ist nichts an laufenden prozessen was auf den dialer schliessen lassen könnte, und trotzdem werde ich andauernd von dieser aufpoppenden website unterbrochen, und der folgenden installation.

Der halter der IP Adresse sitzt natürlich in polen, also hat ne beschwerde wohl null sinn, und mein router kann die seite nicht sperren, weil es keine domain sondern nur die direkte IP ist. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn irgendwer diesen dialer besiegt hat und mir mitteilen würde, wie ich ihm herr werde. Danke
Shog


----------



## dialerfucker (18 April 2002)

...nochmal in der Registry unter HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\ nachsehen...wenn dort kein Hinweis, IE ( ich gehe mal davon aus..) deinstallieren und neu installieren...sollte das Teil dann weg sein, hat es sich mit Sicherheit über activeX reingehängt...taucht es irgendwann später wieder auf, vielleicht Opera oder Mozilla testen???ActiveX- läuft da nicht. Wenn "mann" mit dem "Einbusen" leben kann, ist es ja ok....


----------



## technofreak (18 April 2002)

Vieleicht hilft der folgende Hinweis. Ich hab mir mal einen eingefangen mit dem Namen 5-2-100-47: Er war im Windows
Verzeichnis installiert als 5-2-100-47.exe und folgender Eintrag in der Registry:


[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]

"5-2-100-47"="c:\\winnt\\5-2-100-47.exe -m"

Damit startete sich das SCH.. ding immer wieder selber. 

PS: WINNT weil W2000 sonst WINDOWS


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2002)

merci, dann werd ich mal den explorer neuinsall versuchen müssen :-/

@ technofreak: so einfach is das nich... der installiert sich zwar auch im windoof verzeichnis, aber ich kann den löschen, deinstallieren und aus der registry entfernen so oft ich will, mein problem ist ja, daß sich die autodownload seite einfach immer wieder öffnet zwischendurch, und ich keine ahnung habe wo dieser aufruf in der registry zu finden ist, und wie er aussehen könnte, weil die IP adresse dieser seite nirgendwo in meiner registry zu finden ist.

sho


----------



## Hooligan (21 April 2002)

Sieh doch mal im folgenden Verzeichnis nach:

*"\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\"*

In diesem Ordner befinden sich die installierten Active-X Elemente.  :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2002)

Hallo, ich bin französich und ich habe dieses Problem auch. 
Ich versuche auf Deutsch, das zu erklären
Ich habe diesen Dialer (auf Deutsch, obwohl ich in Frankreich bin). Ich habe DSL so es kann nicht anrufen.

Danke hooligan, ich habe den Active-X Element in C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\  gefunden. Sie heiss "Download Class".

Ob ich mache "Properties" ("Eigenschaft" auf Deutsch?), kann ich lesen: codebase : http://download1.0190-dialers.com/VLoading.ca

Ich habe eine andere Active-X Elemente gefunden. Sie kommt aus einem Warez site. Ich mache das sauber, und ich werde euch in Kenntnis sezten.


----------



## Anonymous (22 April 2002)

HI, 

5-2-46-112 ist mir auch sehr bekannt.  :x 
In einer Stunde hatte ich das 5x das Vergnügen das mir diese leichtgekleideten Damen ihre Show aufdrängen wollten. (Bin doch weibl.)
Nach deinstallation und PC Neustart dachte ich es sein alles wieder ok, was aber nicht der Fall war.  Es erschien wieder munter auf dem PC. beim www.dialerschutz.de fand ich dann auch den Schlüssel. Endlich habe ich Ruhe.



Die Datei winsvc32.exe

Verschiedene Webdialer - übrigens bisweilen auch werbefinanzierte Programme - installieren auf Ihrem PC die Datei winsvc32.exe. Dieses Programm wird in der Folge bei jedem Systemstart ausgeführt und sorgt dafür, dass sich von Zeit zu Zeit Pop-ups öffnen oder automatische Downloads starten. Um dies zu verhindern, sollte man alle Schlüssel in der Registry löschen, die den Namen winsvc32.exe enthalten. Anschließend kann auch die Datei selbst auf dem PC gelöscht werden.

Die Datei openme.exe

Auch die Datei openme.exe kann für unerwünschte Pop-ups verantwortlich sein. Überprüfen Sie, ob diese Datei auf Ihrem Rechner vorhanden ist und löschen Sie diese gegebenenfalls.


bye,nivi


----------



## Heiko (22 April 2002)

Nur nebenbei bemerkt: die Geschichte mit dem winsvc32 hat Sascha - selbstverständlich mit meinem Einverständnis - von mir übernommen...


----------



## Anonymous (22 April 2002)

sorry Heiko, das wußte ich natürlich nicht.   Ich hatte Dein Liste erst heute morgen im Internet entdeckt und nur einen kurzen Blick reingeworfen. Da sprangen mir die Zahlen 5-2-46-112  :evil: gleich ins Auge. 
Ich werde mir Deine Liste aber noch genauer anschauen. Versprochen! 8)  Und Lob an Dich.  


cu,Nivi


----------



## Anonymous (22 April 2002)

Ich habe den 5-2-46-112 rausgewerft! (sorry for english, I'm bad at German)

- "uninstall" the dialer
- delete the active-x control in c:\windows\downloaded program files\ as in my precedent post
- delete 5-2-46-112.exe and openme.exe in c:\windows
- the first line of the system.ini should be : shell=Explorer.exe openme.exe
Just remove openme.exe


----------



## Heiko (23 April 2002)

Hast Du in der Registry einen Eintrag zu diesem Dialer gefunden?


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2002)

Nein. Ich habe nichts in dem Registry gefunden, nach der angeblichen "Deinstallation".
Und nun kommt nicht der Dialer wieder.


----------



## Anonymous (23 April 2002)

Berichtigung: was ich habe gesagt, war richtig für Windows 98.
Mit Windows XP ist es in Registry :  HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon
Es gibt "Shell" mit Explorer.exe openme.exe.
Sie brauchen "openme.exe" wegnehmen


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2002)

START - Ausführen - Regedit

Nach dem Wort "Webdialer" suchen und alles löschen.

Dann in C./windows den Dialer löschen.


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2002)

Also ich hatte auch so ne Variante von diesem Dialer, hab allerdings auch DSL, alo wäre es ja egal!!! Hab auch dieses Active-x Dingen mit Download Class gelöscht und hoffe jetzt mal das der Dialer weg ist 

P.S. Meiner hiess 5-2-100-157


----------

